# Ancient Inscriptions



## Silveryou (Mar 1, 2021)

Today I was re-reading this thread about an ancient civilization in Brazil (Abandoned Ancient City found in Brazil) and I suddenly remembered that on the New Chronology forum there is a thread by the wonderful _Irina _with a series of images of "ancient" undeciphered scripts: Форумы проекта Новая Хронология - Просмотр сообщения.

I am gonna post these images with the brief description given on that forum with the purpose of creating a place where to post all the akward and unknown scriptures one can find and eventually compare them. I am not going to copy the informations (in Russian) on that forum, because that would be too much, but those interested can visit that page and delve into this subject as they please. I hope to find other interesting scriptures and hope everyone will contribute. Enjoy!

1. The inscription on the Novgorod bell



 









​2. Inscription at the entrance to the Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela in Spain


 

​3. Inscriptions in the Cathedral of St. Lorenz in Nuremberg





​4. Andrea Verrocchio. Statue of David. Florence.


 





























​5. Inscriptions on the clothes of John the Baptist. Florence


















































​6. Inscriptions on the clothes of the Virgin Mary. Uffizi Gallery.




















​7. Inscriptions on the composition Adoration of the Magi Gentile da Fabriano


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 1, 2021)

Really nice find!
The romantic in me asked: Could it be late-period Atlantean?


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 1, 2021)

8. Inscriptions on the halos of Mary, Anna and Christ. Uffizi Gallery











​9. Inscriptions on ribbons and clothes. Coronation of Mary. Filippo Lippi.




















​10. Annunciation. The inscription on the carpet. Uffizi Gallery.





​11. Inscription on Mary's halo. Jacopo Bellini. Madonna and Jesus.


​12. Adoration of the Magi. Indistinct inscriptions on Mary's robe








​12.  The coronation of Mary. Inscriptions on the garment of God. Lucca





 




​13. Inscriptions on the Madonna del Pergolato robe. Giovanni Boccati





​14. Inscriptions on the robe of St. Catherine.








​15. Inscription on Mary's halo. Annunciation. Luca di Paolo.





​16. Inscriptions on the edges of Mary's clothes. Mary with Jesus. Perugino











​17. Madonna with Jesus. Perugino. 1496-1498


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 1, 2021)

I do know that the halos and discs meant the person had psionic abilities and higher knowledge of the gods.
Damn, I never noticed the script. I always thought it was Latin.


----------



## Clown Of God (Mar 2, 2021)

The script on the bell at the beginning reminds me of Glagolitic.
A section of the cathedral, reminds me of so called magical sigils.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 2, 2021)

Clown Of God said:


> Glagolitic


----------



## wommak (Mar 2, 2021)

I do not remember who but here on this forum shared a link This page and I found that very helpful when comes to learning other languages. Those inscriptions look like old russian or some runic language OR todays russian is similar to it (derived from that) and is only simplified for needs of post 1800 "reset" plebs that survived?


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Mar 2, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Today I was re-reading this thread about an ancient civilization in Brazil (Abandoned Ancient City found in Brazil) and I suddenly remembered that on the New Chronology forum there is a thread by the wonderful _Irina _with a series of images of "ancient" undeciphered scripts: Форумы проекта Новая Хронология - Просмотр сообщения.
> 
> I am gonna post these images with the brief description given on that forum with the purpose of creating a place where to post all the akward and unknown scriptures one can find and eventually compare them. I am not going to copy the informations (in Russian) on that forum, because that would be too much, but those interested can visit that page and delve into this subject as they please. I hope to find other interesting scriptures and hope everyone will contribute. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


The Inscriptions on the clothes of John the Baptist Of Florence are in a different alphabet from the inscription on his shield! Could the ones on his shield have been added much later? The runes or letters on his clothes look so ancient, but the letters on the shield are quite modern.


----------



## enthusiast (Mar 2, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> 10. Annunciation. The inscription on the carpet. Uffizi Gallery.


https://www.researchgate.net/public...ptions_and_pseudo-inscriptions_in_Italian_art


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 2, 2021)

Those inscriptions are the work of Theodor Adorno.


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 8, 2021)

18. Natividad by Robert Campin








​19. Natività by Giotto





​20. Annunciazione by Beato Angelico (Museo del Prado)











​21. Annunciazione by Beato Angelico (Museo Diocesano Cortona)





​22. Annunciazione by Beato Angelico (Museo Basilica Santa Maria delle Grazie)





​


Fortuna Fled said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Today I was re-reading this thread about an ancient civilization in Brazil (Abandoned Ancient City found in Brazil) and I suddenly remembered that on the New Chronology forum there is a thread by the wonderful _Irina _with a series of images of "ancient" undeciphered scripts: Форумы проекта Новая Хронология - Просмотр сообщения.
> ...


I think what you call a shield is the "parchment" held with the left hand. If so, that's Latin. And on the clothes Roman alphabet is used too between the inscriptions, so I think the statue was done as it is now. But who knows...


----------

